# Travis Klynt Madden Benefit Tourney



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

The deadline for early entry discount for the Travis Klynt Madden Memorial Scholarship fishing tournament is June 1. Early entry is $125 and gets you: (4) Tournament T-shirts; (4) BBQ plates; and (4) tickets to the dance on Saturday night.

After June 1, the entry is $150 and for that you get (4) tickets to the dance.

Tournament is based out of Inez Community Center- Inez Tx. Fishing begins at 12:01 am July 14 and the boundaries are from the mouth of the Colorado River to the mouth of Mesquite Bay. Weigh-in is from 4-6pm at the Inez Community center. Fisherman's social/team sign-in/Pot registration is from 5-10pm Friday evening July 13th. Captain's meeting at 7 pm July 13th.

Cash and prizes for 1st-3rd in 5 different Pots.

Raffle buckets, live auction, 4 bands playing throughout the day on Saturday, BBQ plates for sale to public, Children's jump zone and game room.

Should be fun. Benefit procceds go to the Travis Klynt Madden Memorial Scholarship Fund.

For entry forms and rules, email me at: [email protected] or PM me or call (361)894-1652.

If your going fishing anyway, may be a chance to pay for your trip and then some. Bring your families and make a weekend of it! it will definitely be a fun family oriented atmosphere.

Thank you to all who have donated thus far to this event in honor of my son, Travis.


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Saturday night dance- The Pale Horses opening for Texas Country Music artsist Jason Eady and the Wandering Apostles. Should be a blast!


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Pretty good "added" prizes (in addition) to the pot cash winnings.
I have committments from several rod builders (from Waterloo and all points in between) for donated custom builts to add as prizes.


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Early entry discount ends June 1.
5 Pots to register and fish in at $50
Very cool auction items: Troy Aikman autographed helmet; 4 tix Astros v. Brewers in the Diamond Club; Hunting trips; Fishing Trips, etc.
Thank you to all of the sponsors thus far- you guys are the greatest!


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Only 2 more weeks before early registration discount expires.
$125 before June 1- that gets up to 4 t-shirts for your team, up to 4 BBQ plates for your team, 4 entries into the dance Saturday night.

$150- after June 1- July 13; gets you 4 entries to the dance.

Gotta do it this way to get a head count on shirts and plates.

Email me at [email protected] for rules and entry form.


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

My contact info has changed.
[email protected]
(361)676-0693


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Each pot winner, in addition to prizes and cash, gets free entry to next year's event.


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Early entry discount extended to June 15th.


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Very cool auction items so far:
4 Astros tix in the Diamond Club
AR 15 .223
Ruger 40 cal
Troy Aikman autographed helmet
Terry Bradshaw signed football
120 Qt Yeti
Several different custom rods
Much more!


----------



## Soggy Bottom (Jun 4, 2009)

I also heard there are side pots to. Do you have any info on them?


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

5 pots:
Heavy trout
Heavy red
Spot pot
Hardhead- gaff top counts as a Hardhead
Big stringer- 5 trout and/or flounder 2 reds
(can sub flounder(s) for trout


----------

